
Seattle's Idiotic Tax on Amazon - ayanai
https://reason.com/archives/2018/05/17/the-seattle-head-tax-is-idiotic
======
Jesus_Jones
Wow, a bunch of angry people but no reasoning behind calling it idiotic.

